# Infection will be widespread, so we need to try to slow it down as much as possible



## Thirsty (2 Mar 2020)

The more we can contain the better. 

The odds are we are all going to get this, but the longer it takes to get around the better.

Hospitals struggle with the flu surge every year; need to minimise the number of people who need treatment in a short space of time.

Thats what really worries me, I can take care of myself if I get flu / cold; but the thoughts of seeking urgent medical care when I know what our health care system is like...


----------



## SparkRite (2 Mar 2020)

Thirsty said:


> The odds are we are all going to get this, but the longer it takes to get around the better.



I don't where or what you are basing those odds on, but I think and hope you are way off.
I don't know, personally, one person who got 'sars', ebola, avian flu, spanish flu etc.

As far as I can remember, I have never had a flu jab and, touch wood, nor have I ever got the flu and I worked
for years in crowded and varied places. Countless colds and sniffles but never full blown influenza.
And I ain't no spring chick.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Mar 2020)

SparkRite said:


> what you are basing those odds on


scientific evidence.

And you'd need to be over 100 years of age to know any one who contracted the so-called 'Spanish Flu'.

We didn't get an outbreak of Ebola because it was successfully contained outside this country.

Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## DeeKie (11 Mar 2020)

Thirsty said:


> scientific evidence.
> 
> And you'd need to be over 100 years of age to know any one who contracted the so-called 'Spanish Flu'.
> 
> ...


What planning are you doing?


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2020)

SparkRite said:


> I don't where or what you are basing those odds on, but I think and hope you are way off.
> I don't know, personally, one person who got 'sars', ebola, avian flu, spanish flu etc.
> 
> As far as I can remember, I have never had a flu jab and, touch wood, nor have I ever got the flu and I worked
> ...


You may well have had a flu virus but didn't get sick. Ebola is easy to diagnose and contain a the incubation period is short.
People can't get Avian Flu but when pigs get it and it mutates with a strain of swine flu it can be deadly; that's what happened in 1918.
Sars just dies out; it turned out not to be a robust virus.

If you are healthy and young(ish) then Covid19 will just be a bad flu but flu kills hundreds of thousands of people every year.


----------



## EmmDee (11 Mar 2020)

Purple said:


> If you are healthy and young(ish) then Covid19 will just be a bad flu but flu kills hundreds of thousands of people every year.



It's not a flu virus - it's a different form than flu. Some symptoms may be similar.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Mar 2020)

DeeKie said:


> What planning are you doing?


I didn't see this question earlier sorry.

I'm considered to be in a risk group.

The thought of dying by suffication terrifies me to be honest.

I did my stock up of freezer & pantry 10 days ago. I had anticipated schools being closed and made arrangements to remain and work from home for as long as I need to.

Thankfully technology allows a greater social interaction even when isolated.


----------



## WolfeTone (15 Mar 2020)

My understanding is that this 'delay' phase is primarily about trying to slow down the rate of infection more so than trying to stop the spread of infection (that horse has bolted). 
The infection is in the community and advice of social distancing is to assist frontline medical workers from being overwhelmed. 
We all need to show solidarity with medical workers, and retail staff, the elderly and other high risk patients and refrain from social interaction as much as possible for next couple of weeks.


----------



## noproblem (15 Mar 2020)

So the latest in GB is that all people over the age of 70 are going to be asked to self isolate for a minimum of 4 months. Just beginning to wonder where all this is going ??


----------



## SparkRite (2 Mar 2021)

Thirsty said:


> The odds are we are all going to get this





SparkRite said:


> I don't know where or what you are basing those odds on, but I think and hope you are way off.





Thirsty said:


> scientific evidence.





> Sparkrite said:





> 'scientific evidence' ? Any chance you could give some pointers to this 'evidence' that the odds are we will all get it as you have stated, please?




Ok,@Thirsty, here we a year later with a number of vaccines now available  .

At the time I asked for where this 'scientific evidence' could be found, as I seriously doubted your prognostication and felt your statements, presented as fact, could be construed as scaremongering, at a time where a lot of elderly people were frightened.
You never said where.
To date 220,630 cases have been reported in Ireland out of a population of 4,937,786, that equates to less than 5% of the population.

Do you still think "_The odds are we are all going to get this" ?_


----------



## Thirsty (3 Mar 2021)

Actually I did respond; but this thread was split off by a moderator.   I pointed you to the H1N1 virus, which is now considered to be endemic in populations and the vaccine for which is included in your flu jab.

Cases reflect testing which in turn reflects symptoms.

Asymptomatic people do not, in general, go for testing.

Edit to add; if you like articles to read, you'll find a similar conclusion here









						How the COVID-19 Pandemic Could End
					

Recent epidemics provide clues to ways the current crisis could stop




					www.scientificamerican.com
				




Incidentally I didn't write the title of this thread  that was done by a moderator.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Mar 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Actually I did respond; but this thread was split off by a moderator


I am aware you responded, but not to my question of where was your 'scientific evidence'.

Just like now you have avoided the question I posed:-
Do you still think "_The odds are we are all going to get this" ?_



Thirsty said:


> Edit to add; if you like articles to read, you'll find a similar conclusion here


 I certainly did not find a similar conclusion there ie. "_The odds are we are all going to get this"_
Incidentally that article you have linked to was written 4 months after your unsubstantiated comment, so most
definitely could not have formed any basis for what you prophetised.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Mar 2021)

> that article you have linked to was written 4 months after your unsubstantiated comment, so most
> definitely could not have formed any basis


I don't believe I suggested that it did.

I've answered your previous question.  Find someone else to argue with.

Or better still take up knitting, it will do a lot for your stress.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Mar 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Or better still take up knitting, it will do a lot for your stress.



Unbelievable !
You made an outrageous and unsubstantiated statement on a public forum on the Internet and then take umbridge when it is challenged.
You refuse to answer the question posed above, or even admit that you were mistaken but instead feel the need to resort to puerile and personal
remarks.

A quote  attributed to Addison Whithecombe springs to mind :-
_"When you resort to attacking the messenger and not the message, you have lost the debate."_​


----------



## Thirsty (3 Mar 2021)

Another article for you to read: 








						The Health Benefits of Knitting
					

The rewards of knitting and crocheting go well beyond reducing stress and anxiety.



					well.blogs.nytimes.com


----------



## SlugBreath (4 Mar 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Incidentally I didn't write the title of this thread that was done by a moderator.


I wish that the splitting of threads and the changing of titles would stop. It has caused me more confusion, looking around for something that I thought that I had read and then couldn't find.


----------



## Leo (4 Mar 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> I wish that the splitting of threads and the changing of titles would stop.



Threads aren't split that often, and only when an important stand-alone topic is raised or a thread is being dragged off-topic. The alternative is to close all threads that start to go off topic, that would benefit no one.


----------



## Purple (4 Mar 2021)

Leo said:


> Threads aren't split that often, and only when an important stand-alone topic is raised or a thread is being dragged off-topic. The alternative is to close all threads that start to go off topic, that would benefit no one.


There used to be aa "Split from thread XX" type header when that happened.


----------



## Leo (4 Mar 2021)

Purple said:


> There used to be aa "Split from thread XX" type header when that happened.



Yeah, I look at the current options when we have with the current XenForo system and it looks like we no longer have that, the only option is to choose whether to inform the author of posts being moved. 

Adding a mod note on the first post is probably a good idea.


----------



## Thirsty (30 Dec 2021)

From today's Independent:

"Covid-19 transmission levels are so high currently that everyone in the country should consider themselves potentially infectious, Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan said as a record 16,428 cases were confirmed yesterday."

Reference my post from March 2020.


----------



## joer (30 Dec 2021)

Unfortunately it's going to be with us for quite a while giving what I saw when parked , waiting for some one, outside a pub last week. Two separate groups of adults came out and they were hugging , having high fives  and even kissing in some cases . Then each group piled into taxi's . There was none of them wearing masks . The pub wasn't to blame in any way . These were adults coming out after an evening out .


----------

